# Disque NDAS



## Souvaroff (9 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour !  

Alors voilà,J'ai un petit problème avec un disque Dur Externe que j'utilise habituellement en USB  Ce boitier a la fonction NDAS pour le mettre en ehernet

J'ai Plusieurs fois tenté de m'en servir par ethernet sans succès Aujourd'hui J'ai décidé de me relancer a la poursuite d'une solution me permettant de l'utiliser en NDAS, mais je ne trouve absolument rien

J'ai un CD qui était livré avec l'engin pour configurer le "NDAS Software" mais c'est une mer.. qui ne fonctionne que sur Windows

J'ai téléchargé WakeOnLan qui m'a permis de voir l'adresse IP de l'engin, de voir qu'il était bien reconnu sur mon réseau mais de bien me rendre compte que je pouvais pas m'amuser avec Donc je ne peut absolument pas accéder au Disque dur en lui même

Existe-t-il une solution pour faire apparaître ce disque sur le Réseau?  

J'ai bien fait de longues recherches mais je n'ai absolument rien trouvé   S'il y a une Solution logicielle ce serais bien sympa !!


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

Avec un disque réseau NDAS, on n'échappe pas à l'installation d'un driver sur tous les postes qui veulent l'utiliser (c'est la principale différence par rapport à un disque réseau NAS, qui coûte généralement plus cher).

Plusieurs constructeurs fournissent les drivers pour Mac OS X.

Quelle est la marque de ton disque ?


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Avec un disque réseau NDAS, on n'échappe pas à l'installation d'un driver sur tous les postes qui veulent l'utiliser (c'est la principale différence par rapport à un disque réseau NAS, qui coûte généralement plus cher).
> 
> ...



Rivertech  & Ces gland ne fournissent rien


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2007)

Rivertech est un revendeur cor&#233;en, mais ce n'est pas un constructeur.

Il reste une chance de trouver un driver si on arrive &#224; d&#233;terminer la provenance de ce qui se trouve dans l'appareil (je parle de l'interface, pas du disque dur proprement dit).


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Rivertech est un revendeur coréen, mais ce n'est pas un constructeur.
> 
> Il reste une chance de trouver un driver si on arrive à déterminer la provenance de ce qui se trouve dans l'appareil (je parle de l'interface, pas du disque dur proprement dit).



C'est un engin comme celui ci Peu de chances visiblement  D'après les forum je pourrais utiliser ceux la mais pareil rien pour Mac


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ai peut-&#234;tre pas tr&#232;s bien compris ce que tu voulais dire, mais si c'est un mod&#232;le compatible CIBOX (celui de ton premier lien), alors le driver NDAS pour Mac OS X est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable ici:

http://www.ferrandjames.com/ndas/NDASOSX.dmg

Il y a une justement une doc de XIMETA dans cette image disque, correspondant notamment au NetDisk de ton deuxi&#232;me lien. Alors...


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je n'ai peut-être pas très bien compris ce que tu voulais dire, mais si c'est un modèle compatible CIBOX (celui de ton premier lien), alors le driver NDAS pour Mac OS X est téléchargeable ici:
> 
> http://www.ferrandjames.com/ndas/NDASOSX.dmg
> 
> Il y a une justement une doc de XIMETA dans cette image disque, correspondant notamment au NetDisk de ton deuxième lien. Alors...




Alors la !!     C'est nickel !!  Merci beaucoup, c'est Génial !!


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2007)

N'hésite pas à revenir indiquer sur ce fil si tes tests avec ce driver sont concluants ou pas.
Ça resservira probablement à d'autres...


----------



## Souvaroff (11 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> N'hésite pas à revenir indiquer sur ce fil si tes tests avec ce driver sont concluants ou pas.
> Ça resservira probablement à d'autres...



Donc Mes Test par rapport au driver son relativement concluants    

Le transfert est légèrement plus lent par rapport a l'USB2, (ça je m'y attendait) mais cela dit, Le fait de l'avoir en ethernet sur l'un, m'évite de devoir le déplacer pour l'avoir en USB sur l'autre machine :love: 

Encore s'il était possible de l'avoir en réseau sur deux machines en même temps ce serais bien aussi mais c'est visiblement possible qu'avec le NAS


----------



## jean.lucienne.duval (5 Janvier 2008)

Merci Pascal pour nous avoir indiqué un lien pour récupérer un pilote NDAS MAC pour la CIBOX.

J'ai donc récupéré ce pilote, mais mis quelques heures avant de découvrir où récupérer l'ID.
Pour les non initiés l'information se trouve, sur une étiquette collée sur la CIBOX sur le côté pour
le sans câble, sous l'appareil pour le câble.
J'ai donc réussi à monter la CIBOX, néanmoins je continue à me prendre les pieds dans la connectique.

1) la CIBOX considère que ses dossiers partagés sont vides. pourtant mes deux Mac partagent bien leur dossiers publics !

2) Je ne parviens pas à copier des fichiers dans la CIBOX, pourtant montée en "Read/Write" !

Ce n'est peut-être que mauvaises manipulations de ma part, je vais m'entêter à poursuivre ma quête. 
Si quelque bonne âme puise éclairer le béotien.
Merci 
@+


----------



## lucienne duval (16 Janvier 2008)

:afraid: Après moults  essais. La CIBOX n'est pas compatible avec un Mac non INTEL.
Je l'ai remise dans sa boîte d'origine et remisée au fond d'un placard.
Qu'on se le dise 
JD
@-


----------



## golden_dji (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un CIBOX  (CINEBOX HD) et  un Macbook INTEL, avec OS X 10.4 (tiger).
Je viens de récupérer le lien pour le NDAS sous mac.
je tente le test.
    Je cherche moi aussi la  solution me permettant de l'utiliser en NDAS (j ai essayé sous windows XP avec un PC : aucun pb).

Si quelqu'un a déjà réussi sous mac, je veux bien des infos.

Merci.
@+++


----------



## Souvaroff (23 Janvier 2008)

golden_dji a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un CIBOX  (CINEBOX HD) et  un Macbook INTEL, avec OS X 10.4 (tiger).
> Je viens de récupérer le lien pour le NDAS sous mac.
> ...



Moi j'ai réussi  Mais bon j'ai pas d'infos a donner, J'ai mis le Logiciel & Pif-paf-  Ca a marché !!!:mouais:


----------



## golden_dji (25 Janvier 2008)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Moi j'ai réussi  Mais bon j'ai pas d'infos a donner, J'ai mis le Logiciel & Pif-paf-  Ca a marché !!!:mouais:


Hello,

En effet, l installation est nikel chrome et le disque est tout de suite reconnu.   

Voila pour les bonnes news...

Par contre, idem, il voit le macbook, mais il dit que les dossiers partagés sont vides. Les dossiers publics sont pourtant bien activé avec le partage windows et mac, et ils contiennent des dossiers.

Concernant citation de  jean.lucienne.duval:

2) Je ne parviens pas à copier des fichiers dans la CIBOX, pourtant montée en "Read/Write" !

c est normal, car le disque est formaté en NTFS, impossible donc d'ecrire dessus, mais avec le mode Read/write.

La seule solution "directe" pour pouvoir ecrire dessus a la fois avec mac et windows, serait de reformater en FAT32 (systeme DOS). 
Mais bon la j ai peur de perdre la fonction "Multimedia" du disque. Y-a-t-il des courageux?

Une possibilité "indirecte" consiste à utiliser un logiciel du type de VMware Fusion et d installer un Windows XP virtuel => je vais plutot tenter ceci.

+++


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2008)

Il est aussi possible de garder le formatage NTFS et d'installer le driver NTFS-3G pour Mac.


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

je rejoins votre discution car je m' achèterais bien un disque/boitier NAS ...
je suis très intéressé par les fonctions serveur ftp/web .

Pour l'instant je tourne avec un pc/serveur de stockage en réseau avec mon macbook et je l'utilise avec "remote dekstop ..."

Si je veux sauvegarder je suis obligé de laisser allumer mon serveur , ce qui est bruyant et un peu inutile , un boitier NAS me dirait bien ....

j'aimerais bien avoir les retours d'utilisateurs et savoir comment se passe l'admin ..
y a t il des pièges ou des marques a éviter ?

merci beaucoup.


----------



## tsss (10 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je rejoins votre discution car je m' achèterais bien un disque/boitier NAS ...
> je suis très intéressé par les fonctions serveur ftp/web .
> ...



Hello,

des indices de ci, de là .... si j'étais riche ....


----------



## vincian71 (20 Février 2008)

bonjour a tous

je viens d'acquerir un disque dur multimeddia dane-elec 500gb.. une vraie bete de concours avec technologie hdmi , NDAS, enz.

MAIS comme je suis sur mac, et bien c'est plus complique a installer.

via le port USB, tout marche nickel bien sur. l'interet etant de l'utiliser en wireless ou wired/via router, c'est la que ca se complique.

j'ai ete charge le petit logiciel de ximeta pour que mon mac gere tout ca. je lui ai indique la NDAS ID trouvee sur la petite etiquette... ca, ca va.

sur le disque lui meme, conneccte a mon televiseur, j'ai active la connection au routeur qu'il a trouve.

mais apres, plus rien! je n'arrive pas a le reconnaitre dans les "serveurs" via "se connecter au serveur" dans le menu du finder. j'ai bien essaye differents formats dd'adresse IP et tout ca, rien n'y fait.

j'ai essaye en le connectant directement via un cable ethernet entre mon ordi et le disque ddur... ca marche pas non plus.

alors avant d'aller le ramener au magasin, est ce que qqn pourrait m'ecclairer sur la procedure a suivre pour que tout ce petit monde se parle... et que je puisse copier mes fichiers sur ces 500gb tout vide et ce autrement qu'en deplacant et cablant USB?

un tout tout grand merci de votre attention.


----------



## vincian71 (20 Février 2008)

suite a la lecture de ce post, j'ai installe WakeOnLan qui m'a ENFIN retourve mon disque dane-elec sur le reseau... mais bon apres ca, je fais quoi moi car il apparait toujorus pas sur mon bureau ou dans les serveur auxquels je peux me connecter...

dans "se connecter au serveur" du menu finder et via l'aide de mac, ils me donnent un tas d'intitulés differents a encoder... mais aucun ne fonctionne... il faut que j'avoues que quand il s'agit de mettre les mains dans le cambouis, je suis un peu nulle ;-) 

bonne journee et encore merci de votre attention


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour


vincian71 a dit:


> j'ai ete charge le petit logiciel de ximeta pour que mon mac gere tout ca. je lui ai indique la NDAS ID trouvee sur la petite etiquette... ca, ca va.


Attention. Chaque driver NDAS est spécifique à un modèle de disque.

Es-tu bien sûr que le driver de Ximeta est compatible avec ton disque ?

Dane-Elec n'en fournirait-il pas un pour Mac OS X ?


----------



## vincian71 (20 Février 2008)

merci de ton intervention 

malheureusement, dane-elec ne fournit rien sur son cd-rom inclus qui ressemble a une pomme ;-) suivant donc les conseils du topic j'ai pris le logiciel de chez ximeta, NDAS UTILITY qui m'a permis d'enregistrer mon HD mais sans plus 

les seuls logiciels que j'ai trouve sur dane-elec sont des drivers pour lecteurs de cartes memoire...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2008)

J'imagine que Dane-Elec se contente de vendre sous sa marque un disque fabriqué par une autre société. Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est découvrir laquelle, afin de pouvoir chercher un driver pour Mac adapté à ce modèle (comme on l'a fait au début de ce fil pour le disque Cibox).

Quelles informations disposes-tu sur ton disque NDAS qui permettraient de l'identifier ?


----------



## vincian71 (20 Février 2008)

re-bonjour pa5cal

alors j'ai bien un mode d'emploi en anglais et pour pc 

Product Name : So Smart HDMI Wireless Hi-Definition Media Player
Processor : SEM8621L (By Sigma Designs)

quand j'ai voulu le formater en fat-32 via le cable usb, j'ai apercu qu'il s'agissait d'un disque samsung (sans certitude).

si tu sais me dire comment je peux trouver l'info qui pourrait t'aider a m'aider, je suis preneuse. comme je l'ai dit, qd il s'agit de mettre les mains dans le cambuis ou de vivisecter un HD, je suis une vraie bille ;-)

merci de ta patience.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2008)

vincian71 a dit:


> Processor : SEM8621L (By Sigma Designs)


Cette information est peut-être intéressante (c'est par exemple le même processeur que sur le Mvix MX-780HD).

Je vais faire des recherches dans ce sens.


----------



## vincian71 (20 Février 2008)

re-hello

voila je viens de reconneccter mon dane-elec via usb a mon mac et j'ai le petit nom du disque dur : SAMSUNG HD501LJ Media

si ca peut t'aider aussi?


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2008)

Apres quelques recherches il semble que de nombreux fabricants vendes des disques NAS qui ne sont en fait que du SAN ou voir pire des formats un peu batard .... pas mal d'utilisateurs mac
se sont retrouvés avec des pilotes inappropriés ou inexistants ....  ou carrement incompatible avec mac .... c'est fou ça !
Donc attention .. soyez bien vigilant lors de l'achat de disques sois disant NAS.


Merci à TSSS pour ce lien http://www.qnap.com/


----------



## vincian71 (20 Février 2008)

re-re-re- bonjour

comme je l'ai dit, je sais qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un veritable SAN mais bien d'un NDAS. j'ai trouve des trucs mais je suis sure qu'il me manque quelques notions de base pour arriver a le trouver et surtout l'utiliser via mon LAN.

par contre, le lien que tu cites, j'ai une page d'erreur quand je clique dessus 

bonne journee.


----------



## cltmtr (6 Février 2009)

...bonjour a tous...pas mal d'incertitude me hantent, car la fonction NDAS sur mac (sur leur site "wedigital.fr") n'y est pas !!? j'avoue que je suis paumé sur cette fonction et n'arrive pas a utilisé le fichier "partagé" de mon lecteur multimedia ...?

résumons: *j'ai lu cette discussion et les deux téléchargements probants... n'y ont rien fait !!?
                 *j'ai pris soin de formater mon multimedia wedigital en MS-DOS (fat) pour la lecture et l'ecriture !
                 *de rentrer ma cle wep pour la connexion réseau!

                 *de verifier les adresses IP (par defaut et la normale) 

                 *état de ma connexion est "connecté" sur ma box multimedia samsung

....et je n'arrive pas a exploiter par le biais du wifi ce fameux fichier partagé !!!

merci mille fois de vos futures réponses !


----------



## cltmtr (7 Février 2009)

je suis vraiment embêté par cette box  et souhaiterai savoir si il existe qqu'un qui aurait le même soucis...?


----------

